# old millbro



## maceygrey (Feb 22, 2013)

hi new here got an old millbro circa 50/60 i love it had it 4 40 years now but is there anything better


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

In slingshots "better" is a highly subjective term. In part the question depends on how you intend to use your slingshot ... target shooting, plinking, hunting ...

Certainly there are fancier frames available. But that does not mean they fit your hand any better or more comfortable for you to shoot ... what is comfortable in your hand may not be so in another's hand, and vice versa. A lot depends on the size and configuration of your hand and how you grip the frame ... hammer grip, choker grip, finger hook and thumb brace, etc.

You have not mentioned bands, so I have no idea what kind of bands you are using. These days there is a wide selection of choice ... flat bands of all kinds inclucing various thicknesses of Theraband and similar "exercise" bands, medical grade latex flats, Alliance or Sparco 105 and 107 office rubber bands, and so on ... a great variety of tubes, from small diameter "Chinese" tubes of different sizes, Theraband and similar tubes, Dub Dub tubes, and commercially available tapered tubes ... and of course in Great Britain you can find square sectioned rubber.

And we have not even gotten down to the variety of pouches and pouch material you could try.

In short, there is no short answer to your question. There are lots and lots of things for you to try. Only you can judge what works best for you.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd really love to acquire one of the vintage Milbro's. I think they are pretty cool too!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Pawpaw, i have a vintage milbro that is gathering dust, would be willing to trade if you like.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow! What kind of trade do you have in mind? I'm very interested!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Pawpaw, pm me your address and i will send it to you, you can send me something back by return post, anything accepted lol, but without wanting to sound ungratefull i dont want barnet style pistol grip shooters lol.


----------

